

I.B.M. Buys In-Memory Database Company - ivan
http://www.nytimes.com/idg/IDG_002570DE00740E18C12573B800335866.html?ex=1355893200&en=783f1587ac5fc197&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
edw519
"Solid makes an embedded database with in-memory database engine, which means
it can store and retrieve data from main memory, giving faster performance
than traditional disk-based systems."

How does that make it different from any other virtual memory DBMS?

